# Attleboro is looking for laterals... (so I hear)



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

APD is looking for laterals (latest rumor) Check the news file in CJIS for more information. Do not PM or ask me for info I have nothing to add... 

Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

Do "they" accept Mallaterals ???????


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

SniperGAF said:


> Do "they" accept Mallaterals ???????


Only if you bring your own Segway and promise to wear that sexy Mall Security Smokey hat.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

263FPD said:


> Only if you bring your own Segway and promise to wear that sexy Mall Security Smokey hat.


I could never wear a hat like that. My head is GINORMOUS enough as it is. I'd have to cant my head to get through doorways.......


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I would lat trans but no one would like me there. I mean I already have a job where no one likes me. Why would I leave all that for more of the same?! LMAO


----------



## MTA2010 (Jun 3, 2010)

Falcon57,

Just give them a call and ask. I called all of the police departments in my area that have auxiliaries. They were all helpful in giving me information. I recently applied and interviewed to become an auxiliary officer and I get sworn in on Sunday. Like you said, working for free is not ideal but I feel like you will learn a lot and its great experience.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

fra444 said:


> I would lat trans but no one would like me there. I mean I already have a job where no one likes me. Why would I leave all that for more of the same?! LMAO


Just cause you're not liked doesn't mean that you're disliked either a lot of us are simply indifferent towards you (j/k)


----------



## GD (May 2, 2002)

fra444 said:


> I would lat trans but no one would like me there. I mean I already have a job where no one likes me. Why would I leave all that for more of the same?! LMAO


I call that "feeling the love!!" lol.:teeth_smile:


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

fra444 said:


> I would lat trans but no one would like me there. I mean I already have a job where no one likes me. Why would I leave all that for more of the same?! LMAO


No doubt, less friends AND less seniority. That's no way to go through life.


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

fra444 said:


> I would lat trans but no one would like me there. I mean I already have a job where no one likes me. Why would I leave all that for more of the same?! LMAO


"You wouldn't worry so much about what others think of you if you realized how seldom other people do"-Eleanor Roosevelt"


----------



## NaughtRelevant (Dec 12, 2010)

Still looking...beat the rush. Last one in is the boot. Full Quinn for now!!!

*Attleboro Police Department-Lateral Transfer Police Officer*

The Attleboro Police Department seeks motivated, dependable and experienced police officers for lateral transfer to this department. Interested officers must be currently employed by a civil service police department and be eligible for transfer. The applicant will have successfully completed a MPTC full-time police academy, possess solid problem solving ability, and have strong verbal and written communication skills. Candidates will be subjected to an extensive background check, medical evaluation, drug testing and psychological screening.

The Attleboro Police Department offers a competitive salary and benefits package. The City of Attleboro is an equal opportunity employer. Send resumes to, or contact for further information:

Lt. Scott Killough
Attleboro Police Department
12 Union Street
Attleboro, MA 02703
508-223-2233 ext 2243


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2010)

NaughtRelevant said:


> Full Quinn for now!!!


I think the jury is still out on that....a lateral would most likely be considered a "new hire" who would not be eligible for Quinn, which is going to make lateral transfers a not very attractive option in the future.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> I think the jury is still out on that....a lateral would most likely be considered a "new hire" who would not be eligible for Quinn, which is going to make lateral transfers a not very attractive option in the future.


Which, in fact, is going to reduce the numbers of munis who take the next MSP exam. New hire = no Quinn.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

SinePari said:


> Which, in fact, is going to reduce the numbers of munis who take the next MSP exam. New hire = no Quinn.


Not an issue either as most munis will be into retirement by the time the MSP has another exam and/or class ....unless youre holding out on us, c'mon spill it! Its ok you know cause the internet is anonymous 
I know a certain mall cop thats dying to take another test.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Civil service laterals will keep Quinn Bill benefits when they transfer, know now three guys that did. I guess under CS you are not a new employee when you lateral over under CH31. Now whether you get it when you lateral from a NonCS town to another NONCS town then its up to that PD and their contract how they want to do it.


----------

